# saw this and thought of drgondog (bill)



## rochie (Sep 17, 2008)

drgondog how do'es this compare to your great looking furry friends


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

OH!!! AWESOME!!!!! Thats how a dog SHOULD be....I love Wolfies!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 17, 2008)

Heh....those pugs look PISSED that they can't get up on the sofa, too!  Big dogs rule!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2008)

ha. That one under the big dog's hind quarters looks like he just lost his best friend.


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2008)

i forgot to put that it the worlds longest dog in this years book of records.


----------



## Soren (Sep 17, 2008)

That is one big dog.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the thought - life is 'interesting' with 12 of them roaming the grounds, or laying about (they do this more than 'roam')..

Some Large pics for Large puppies


----------



## drgondog (Sep 21, 2008)

rochie said:


> drgondog how do'es this compare to your great looking furry friends



On the whole, he is better groomed. We have a large "L" shaped sectional (leather) that will hold three.


----------



## rochie (Sep 21, 2008)

wow they must cost a fortune to feed ! or do they catch their own


----------



## drgondog (Sep 21, 2008)

Both - much more of the former but they usually nail a stray deer or two. Their instincts run pretty true.. they leave the odd cat or stray dog alone but are hell on coyotes and deer.

I almost lost a big male puppy to a medium sized Black Bear. His hip was dislocated by a swat but the other two with the puppy treed the bear in a big cedar by the stables.

I wanted to shoot the SOB but didn't want to screw with the explanations with the Fish and Game guys so I put the other two up and drove my boy to the vet to get his hip popped back in place. The bear was gone when I got back


----------



## Soren (Sep 21, 2008)

Those dogs look like they could kill a bear.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 21, 2008)

not head on Soren. at least not one on one.

these hounds never cease to amaze me with regard to size and speed and strength. I can see why the Celts used them sparingly as war dogs.

the flip side is the contrast of behavior versus appearance. there has not been a recorded attack of a Wolfhound on a human in the US - at least not in the CDC database


----------



## Soren (Sep 21, 2008)

Hehe no ofcourse not, and esp. not if it's a brown bear. A small black bear maybe.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 21, 2008)

Soren I not only agree with you but, IMHO - the Brown or its derivatives are at the top of the mammal food chain of predators - absent firearms. 

I won't shoot one again. and I'm not mad at Lions or Leopards or Tigers either.

Wolfhounds may be at the top of the dog class for those with instincts intact.

We don't breed for 'huge' but hunting instincts and speed (and longevity).


----------



## drgondog (Sep 21, 2008)

rochie said:


> i forgot to put that it the worlds longest dog in this years book of records.



The Dane and the wolfie alternate on 'tallest' in records, but the largest Wolfie in modern times was 48" at the shoulder and 280 pounds.

The female I am grooming in the first couple of pics was 36" and 185 pounds to give you an idea of a wolfhound 1 foot shorter and 100 pounds lighter.


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

Bill..I LOVE the pict of the one in the 'rub my tummy' pose on the bed..and GOOD GOD 12 of them!!???? 

Thats AWESOME.


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I need to come over Bill and visit this motley crew of a Familie 

say they don't make a mess in the office do they ??


----------



## drgondog (Sep 22, 2008)

Erich said:


> I think I need to come over Bill and visit this motley crew of a Familie
> 
> say they don't make a mess in the office do they ??



Nah - but we have three that will be leaving us in the near future. We'll catch up to them later as well as the ones that have blazed that path over the years.

We took our 10 year old Morgan Le Fay to the Northern Cal Specialty and she won her class, as well as her grandson.

Our 'special' Nenagh took third of 153. We have just retired her from travel and looking for a suitable 'one night stand' 

We will have a Lure Cousing event here on the ranch - I think on the 25th(?) of October. Would be a good time to see wolfies chase and eat some ribs.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 22, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Bill..I LOVE the pict of the one in the 'rub my tummy' pose on the bed..and GOOD GOD 12 of them!!????
> 
> Thats AWESOME.



She is 'preggers' in that pic.. wife is out of town and the lovely Tamara has taken over for the moment.. Tammy the squirrel killer had 8 beautiful puppies about tow weeks later.


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

AWW!!! Puppies!!!!!! Ya know if you and the wife would like a break..they can ALL come visit Aunt Becca and Uncle Dan in Mississippi....  ANYTIME!! 

Might not want to mention it to my beloved...it can just be a PLEASANT suprise!!!


----------



## drgondog (Sep 22, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> AWW!!! Puppies!!!!!! Ya know if you and the wife would like a break..they can ALL come visit Aunt Becca and Uncle Dan in Mississippi....  ANYTIME!!
> 
> Might not want to mention it to my beloved...it can just be a PLEASANT suprise!!!



LOL - three suburbans req'd to take them all for a ride!

I take four at a time into town for their daily fried chicken strip or cheeseburger..


----------

